# NE Arkansas



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

FOR SALE - Country home on 1 Acre; livable; needs repairs. County water, garden, 3 miles NE of Rector Arkansas. $10,000.00. Call 870-335-5291 or 870-595-4216.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

HOUSE FOR SALE - Nine thousand - cash. Buy it on payments, three hundred a month with one thousand dollars down payment. Call 870-598-2474.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Pics? More info?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Merks said:


> Pics? More info?


You need to call them numbers. These are listing form my hometown paper.

I see people looking for land, and cheap places to live. NE Arkansas is just about the cheapest land you can find, and grow anything on. The population has continued to shrink as people involved in agriculture have dropped and dropped.

You can buy good pasture for $1,000 per acre all day long and good row crop land for less than $2,000.

http://www.landsofamerica.com/lands...arch+Properties&pagenum=1&county_id=5284,5283


----------



## sandc (Apr 26, 2010)

I don't think I have ever been that far over and up in Arkansas. Now I have to look at where the New Madrid passes through again.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

sandc said:


> I don't think I have ever been that far over and up in Arkansas. Now I have to look at where the New Madrid passes through again.


Not sure of its exact path, if it even has one. There are periodic tremors from time to time.

It has tornadoes too..


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Includes 3 BR, 2 BA home - LAND FOR SALE - 139 +/- acres of crop, pasture, and timber 9 miles NW of Rector on Crowley's Ridge., pond, CRP and crop income. 

$278,000

Contact Glaub Farm Management, 870-972-6996, Glaub Farm Management.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

FOR SALE - 3 Full acres, Road 141, level frontage. Near McDougal. 573-372-6596.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

FARM FOR SALE - 24+ leveled acres. Currently in production. Borders Rector city limits and US Highway 49. Call 870-598-5311. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

HDRider said:


> Not sure of its exact path, if it even has one. There are periodic tremors from time to time.
> 
> It has tornadoes too..


A good article in a local paper about earthquakes in the area.
Paragould Daily Press: Serving Greene County, Arkansas > Top Story


----------



## old school (Aug 26, 2012)

:runforhillsid you say tornadoeep:


----------

